# ApoSliding - logischer Verschiebespaß



## Apo (15. Jul 2009)

Hi,

irgendwie konnte ich es nicht lassen mal wieder ein kleines Spiel zu machen. Ich habe mit diesem mal etwas größeres vor. Ich möchte durch einen einfach zu bedienen Editor ein kleines Communityspiel erschaffen. Dazu eine Website, wo man seine eigenen Sachen hochladen und veröffentlichen kann. Außerdem soll es noch eine online Highscoreliste geben.
Doch dazu brauche ich natürlich ein Spiel was einfach zu verstehen, aber schwer zu meistern ist und was natürlich perfekt arbeitet ohne Bugs. =) So ist der Masterplan.

Ich habe ein kleines Spiel geschaffen, was sich am Flashspiel Rooms orientiert und diese Idee aufgreift.
Was würdet ihr gerne im Spiel haben? Wo klemmt es noch? Was kann einfacher gestaltet werden. Um diese Vorschläge mit einzubauen, stelle ich jetzt schon eine Version vor, wo noch das Menu und ein Tutorial fehlt und relativ wenige Level hat, das eigentliche Spiel aber schon funktioniert.

In ApoSliding geht es darum: Ihr seid in einem Verschiebepuzzle gefangen. Ihr müsst zum Ausgang gelangen. Doch dürft ihr euch nur horizontal bewegen, außer ihr seht eine Leiter oder benutzt einen Beamer oder einen Raumtauscher oder eine Busstation (klingt komisch ist aber so  ). Wenn neben euch kein Tile ist, dann dürft ihr das Tile wo ihr drin seid dort hin verschieben, wie im klassischen Verschieberätsel.
So sind natürlich viele logische Rätsel möglich.
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr es ausprobiert und sagt, was euch gefällt und was nicht. Ich werde von Zeit zu Zeit meinen Forschritt hier posten. =)

Ich danke euch =)

Download und Applet: Klick mich

Screenshot:


----------



## Marco13 (15. Jul 2009)

Hab' so die ersten 8 Level oder so gespielt, bis dahin keine Fehler, die anderen kurz angesehen (der Bus...  ). Die Bedienung usw. ist auch OK. Dass man die Ausgangstür noch aklicken muss, wenn man schon im Ausgangsfeld ist ... naja, nicht so wichtig. Vielleicht könnte man irgendwie noch die Teile der Felder deutlicher hervorheben, die für das Spiel relevant sind - irgendwie den Hintergrund blasser oder die Wände intensiver, aber das ist vielleicht eher Ansichtssache. 
Ansonsten natürlich (wie immer *gähn*  ) : :toll:
(Und auch wie immer: Ich glaub' das heißt immer CongratulationS, man brauchtE (also needED soundsoviele steps, und mouse button würde ich getrennt schreiben)

Zum "Masterplan"... ich glaube, bei der erdrückenden Flut der Flash-Spielchen, die es überall gibt, ist es grundsätzlich schwierig, mit einem Spiel eine Art ... "Community" zu etablieren. Aber es kommt auf einen Versuch an.


----------



## Quaxli (16. Jul 2009)

Wie immer ein schönes Spiel von Dir. Toll gemacht und eine Menge netter Ideen. Der Bus ist wirklich cool.  Das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre daß  man auf den Ausgang nicht noch mal extra klicken muß, sondern daß man automatisch raus geht.


----------



## leibimatZe (16. Jul 2009)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:


> Wie immer ein schönes Spiel von Dir. Toll gemacht und eine Menge netter Ideen. Der Bus ist wirklich cool.  Das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre daß  man auf den Ausgang nicht noch mal extra klicken muß, sondern daß man automatisch raus geht.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, is echt schön gemacht!
... bis auf das mit der Türe


----------



## Apo (16. Jul 2009)

Das mit dem Ausgang ist so eine Sache. Ich kann den Wunsch gut verstehen (und ist im Code schon umgesetzt, nur nicht eingebettet). Denn der Plan ist es das Hintergrundbild in die richtige Position verschieben zu müssen, um volle Punktzahl zu erhalten. Derzeit startet man mit dem korrekten Hintergrundbild und verschiebt es fröhlich hin und her. Später soll es unsortiert starten und sortiert enden  Deshalb kann es vorkommen, dass man den Ausgang verschieben muss. Kann den Plan aber noch verwerfen, mal schauen. Bin noch am Anfang der Entwicklung des Spiels. =)

Ziel ist es auch einen Editor zu erschaffen, wo der Benutzer eigene Bilder für die einzelnen Sachen (z.B. anderes Bild für das Hintergrundbild, den Spieler, den Beamer usw.) implementieren kann, aber nicht muss. Dadurch kann das Spiel einen neuen Anstrich bekommen. (Man fährt vielleicht mit dem Auto oder Fahrrad und nicht mit dem Bus  ) =)
Wer auf eigene Bilder verzichten kann, kann sein Level als kleinen String abspeichern und somit den anderen schnell zur Verfügung stellen. Außerdem soll es durch die Anbindung an die Datenbank später möglich sein, seine Levels einfach auf die Site hochzuladen und somit sofort der ganzen Welt zur Verfügung zu stellen. Ihr seht ist noch einiges zu tun, aber das wird schon werden in nächster Zeit. =)

Die Gefahr das sich keine "Community" bildet und das Spiel 'floppt', der bin ich mir durchaus bewusst. Aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt und außerdem hatte ich dann wenigstens Spaß dabei und habe wie immer neue Sachen gelernt. =)


----------



## musiKk (16. Jul 2009)

Ist recht nett. Die Idee war mir auch noch neu. Im Moment weiß ich keine Kritik außer dass die ganze Zeit ein Core der CPU total ausgelastet ist. Da kann man sicher noch was machen.

Level 4 btw in 13:37 geschafft.


----------



## Marco13 (16. Jul 2009)

Das mit der ausgelasteten CPU kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## musiKk (16. Jul 2009)

Ich hab das unter Opera, Firefox und auch wenn ich das Jar herunterlade und nicht als Applet ausführe.
Ubuntu 9.04, Java nach Update seit vorhin auf 1.6.0.14.


----------



## Apo (18. Jul 2009)

Das mit der Auslastung verstehe ich auch nicht so richtig. Bei meinem Windowssystem habe ich eine Auslastung von 20% bei meinem Laptop und 3% bei meinem Desktop PC.

So habe nun ein Tutorial hinzugefügt und 2 neue Sachen. Einmal eine Kerze mit dazugehöriger Bombe, um Wände aus Holz (auch neu) zu sprengen.
Desweiteren eine Uhr um das gesamte Tile zu drehen und somit neue Wege durch verdrehen der Wände zu ermöglichen. Zu den neuen Sachen gibt es bis jetzt nur 2 Tutoriallevel. Mehr noch nicht. Außerdem sind sie noch nicht animiert (keine Explosion der Bombe bis jetzt und auch kein langsames Drehen des Tiles). Das folgt noch. =) Das Prinzip funktioniert aber schon =)

Außerdem wurden einige kleine Bugs entfernt (z.B. die Spiegel haben nicht immer das gemacht was sie sollten)


----------



## Marco13 (18. Jul 2009)

Die Spiegel sind so eine Sache. KANN es (das ist eine Frage!) KANN es nicht Probleme machen, wenn für eine Bewegung die passende Spiegel-Bewegung nicht möglich ist? Oder ist gerade DAS erwünscht? Ein nettes Feature für die Spiegel wäre halt noch, einen kleinen halbdurchsichtigen Pfeil für die Spiegel-Bewegung einzublenden, wenn man mit dem Maus über den jeweiligen Pfeil der eigentlichen Bewegung fährt. Aber das sind wohl eher Spielereien, die nach den eigentlichen Features eingebaut werden könnten und sollten.


----------



## Apo (18. Jul 2009)

Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl =)
Habe ich sofort umgesetzt, dass ein transparenter Pfeil für den Spiegel bzw. die Spiegel angezeigt wird.
Ansonsten ist es Absicht, dass sich die Spiegel nicht immer bewegen können. Sie können sich genauso wie der Spieler nur bewegen, wenn der Nachbar frei ist.

Außerdem gibt es nun für die Bombe eine schöne Explosion, die Holzwände zersplittern fein und beim Drehen durch die Uhr bekommt man nun auch mit wie es sich dreht. =)


----------



## Atze (18. Jul 2009)

habs nur kurz angespielt, aber ist lustig


----------



## Apo (19. Jul 2009)

So nun habe ich noch mehr eingefügt und zwar die Armbanduhr und den Minibeamer. Diese Sachen könnt ihr nun mitnehmen und durch klicken auf den Charakter das Inventory öffnen und diese dann auswählen. Mit der Armbanduhr könnt ihr das Tile in welchem ihr gerade steht drehen und mit dem Minibeamer von überall euch zu den stationären Beamer beamen. Noch folgen wird der Miniswaper 
Falls ihr sonst noch Ideen habt, immer her damit. Ich nehme sie gerne mit auf. =)

€dit: Nun gibt es erstmal 39 Levels. Das sind schonmal mehr als doppelt soviel wie davor. =)

Als nächstes sollte mal der Editor folgen, damit die Levels leichter erstellt werden können. =)


----------



## musiKk (20. Jul 2009)

Apo hat gesagt.:


> Das mit der Auslastung verstehe ich auch nicht so richtig. Bei meinem Windowssystem habe ich eine Auslastung von 20% bei meinem Laptop und 3% bei meinem Desktop PC.



Unter Windows ist die Auslastung bei mir auch vernachlässigbar. (das Notebook hat übrigens 1.6GHz pro Core)


----------



## Quaxli (21. Jul 2009)

Da mußte ich doch gleich mal die neuen Features ausprobieren. Tolle Ideen, vor allem die Uhr gefällt mir gut. 
2 Anmerkungen von mir:

1. Man kann momentan Level überspringen, die man nicht gelöst hat. Zum Testen ist das gut, da man nicht alles nochmal durch spielen muß. Für die endgültige Version solltest Du das "abschalten".

2. Die Bombenexplosion zerstört eine Wand, aber nicht den Mann. Ist das "realistisch"? 
Wäre es z. T. nicht anspruchsvoller, wenn man aus dem Feld erst mal fliehen muß, wenn die Bombe gezündet ist?


----------



## Apo (21. Jul 2009)

Danke, dass du es noch einmal getestet hast!!!

Zu den Anmerkungen:
Mit der Levelauswahl: Bei der offline-Version ist das kein Problem. Bei der online.Version muss ich schauen, wie ich das Lösen kann. Entweder ich mache ein Webstart, dann ist es kein Problem (müsste ich mich nur kurz einlesen, wie das genau ging) oder ich lasse es als Applet. Jetzt die Frage wie ich mir es da merken kann? Ob ich da auf vorherige Daten (z.B. Cookies) zurückgreifen kann und wie muss ich mal schauen. Oder ein einfacher Account zur Speicherung in einer Datenbank. Aber ein Account schreckt viele ab ...

Zur zweiten Sache: Ich habe auch überlegt, ob man sterben können sollte (deshalb gibt es auch schon den Timer über der Bombe, weil ich es auch mit Sterben schon getestet habe)? Ich persönlich bin aber ein Freund von stressfreien Spielen. Durch diesen kleinen Kniff würde etwas Action mit reinkommen, weil man noch überlegen muss, wie man am besten und schnellsten da wegkommt.
Würde dazu gerne eine kleine Meinungsumfrage starten. Ist die Masse eher für die etwas stressige aber auch dadurch anspruchsvollere Sache mit dem Sterben oder für die unrealistischere und stressfreie Variante?


----------



## Schandro (21. Jul 2009)

ich finds gut das in den meisten deiner Spiele es nicht ums sterben geht sondern man aus anderen Gründen nicht weiterkommt. Ich würde es deshalb so lassen, es gibt bereits genug Spiele mit "gameover=tot"


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jul 2009)

Ich finde auch, dass sterben hier keinen Sinn machen würde. Um es zu vermeiden wäre i.a. keine besondere Fähigkeit (Geschicklichkeit oder Cleverness) notwendig, sondern nur ein "lästiges" "kurz weg- und wieder hinlaufen", bzw. ein noch viel lästigeres Neustarten, wenn man das vergißt...


----------



## andre111 (21. Jul 2009)

Man kann bei der Bombe ja auch eventuell ne Animation einbauen, die so aussieht als ob man kurz weglaufen/in Deckung gehen würde, aber die halt automatisch abläuft, sobald man die Bombe einsetzt.


----------



## Painii (21. Jul 2009)

Wenns möglich ist könnte man ja die Bombe auch erst dann zünden lassen wenn man wirklich aus dem Feld raus ist (-> man muss weglaufen, kann aber nicht sterben)


Achja, und was ich in der offline-version als grafik-bug gesehen habe:
Wenn ich das Feld in eine Richtung schiebe und dann die Figur in dem Feld bewegen will, geht das Feld wieder auf die ursprüngliche Position zurück.
Wenn ich jetzt das Feld weiter verschiebe setzt die Animation da ein wo sie vorher abgebrochen hat.
Wenn ich angenommen das Feld nach unten und rechts schieben kann, schiebe ich nach unten und breche ab. wenn ich dann das Feld nach rechts schieben will geht es von halber höhe der vorherigen Verschiebung(nach unten) nach rechts, setzt dann aber auf der richtigen Höhe an.
Scheint soweit nur aufzutreten als Grafikbug, bewegen geht ganz normal.


----------



## MiDniGG (21. Jul 2009)

Ich habs mir jetzt noch nicht angeschaut...
Aber das mit der Animation fänd ich cool. Wenn das Männchen dann n Schild hochhebt oder so  (Und dann natürlich die Splitter da abprallen ^^)


----------



## Quaxli (21. Jul 2009)

Da fällt mir ein kleines Gimmick ein, wenn es denn ohne tödliche Wirkung sein soll: Du könntest ja die Figur für den Rest der Runde schwarz einfärben bzw. verrußt darstellen, wenn man neben der Bombe stehen bleibt. feif:


----------



## Apo (21. Jul 2009)

@Painii
Danke für den Bug. Habe ich sofort verbessert. =)


Und zu der Sache mit der Animation. Ich finde die Idee von Quaxli toll. Eingerußt rumlaufen ist super =) 

€dit: Ist umgesetzt.


----------



## andre111 (21. Jul 2009)

Die Idee von Quaxli ist super^^


----------



## Apo (26. Jul 2009)

Ich habe da mal eine Frage.
Ich möchte gerne für meine folgenden und dieses Spiel eine online Highscoreliste erstellen. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?
Ich habe zu Testzwecken ApoWomenInvasion erstellt. Weil es da nur eine Sache (die Punktzahl am Schluss) plus Namen für die Highscoreliste braucht.
Bloss ich bin mir nicht sicher wie ich das am Besten anstellen soll. Mit einer php Datei kommunizieren (mit POST Befehl) und diese dann in die Datenbank eintragen lassen wäre eine Idee. Aber wie bekomme ich dann die Highscoreliste ins Spiel? Hat da jemand Ideen? Ich finde meine Idee (html aufrufen in der die Liste erstellt wird und dann den html Code auseinandernehmen, weil ja da irgendwie die Highscore drin versteckt ist) irgendwie supoptimal.

Bin für jeden Vorschlag offen und würde mich sehr über Feedback freuen. =)


----------

